# excersize to develop upper inner chest



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

my chest has got some mass on the out side but minimal on the inner upper part so what do you guys recon is the best exercise to build up my inner upper chest


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

No such thing,

Your chest works as two muscles, upper and lower, the fibres run from the sternum to the humerus. You can't work outer chest without working inner chest, but you can work upper or lower is that what you mean?

Anyway go to www.ExRx.net and look at the muscle directory, you will see how the pecs work and it will tell you all the exercises you can do for upper and lower chest in the exercise directory.

HTH

SD


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

SportDr said:


> No such thing,
> 
> Your chest works as two muscles, upper and lower, the fibres run from the sternum to the humerus. You can't work outer chest without working inner chest, but you can work upper or lower is that what you mean?
> 
> ...


We know technically there aint no such thing but thats an awkward answer mate, you know where he means....

We can target areas of the chest but the rest will get worked, we just place more emphasis on the area, for instance; lower outer area; dips

upper middle; I found heavy strict incline flyes did the trick at really acentuating the lines down the middle.

also, using a slightly shorter grip ive found led to some extra sorness in that area


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Five-O said:


> We know technically there aint no such thing but thats an awkward answer mate, you know where he means....


Which is why I directed him to probably the best BBing resource on the net, well apart from UKM of course 

SD


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

SportDr said:


> No such thing,


Actually, according to Charles Glass ("trainer of champions") you can put more stress on that part using different exercises. The one that he reccomends for that 'upper inner' part of the pecs really does work in my opinion.

I got the mag with me now so ill type out his reply to a guy asking how to target that area:

"I think I have just the exercise for you. This is one I had Gunter start doing a few years back when his upper chest needed more thickness, and it worked like a charm. I call it the power press. You'll need either a Smith machine or a power rack, something where you don't have to worry about getting stuck at the bottom. I say that because you probably will get stuck. So first, set an incline bench under one of these and either set the pins or the stoppers in a position where the bar will go no lower than the bottom position of the press. The bar should be a couple of inches above your upper pecs in this start position. With the power press you begin each rep from a dead stop. That's right - you lower the bar and pause for a full 2 seconds before powering it back up. You have no momentum at all to assist you. This forces the maximum amount of fibres in the chest to fire. Start with about half the weight you normally use until you get the hang of the exercise, though you still don't go as heavy with it as with a typical press. You can also do this with a flat press. The upper inner portion of the pecs will grow from the incline presses."


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

See i dont wear the hit the muscle from different angles and isolate a certain part etc. stuff

What shape your chest takes and indeed any muscle is 99% down to genetics IMO.

Obviously training does come into it to a certain degree. But not as much as people talk about (once again IMO) Once you are very advanced (years of training and muscular) and if say your upper chest is lagging, then its always gonna be lagging if u ask me, cos its genetic!!

One other thing to remember is you cant 'shape' a muscle, you can only make it bigger!

I dont believe you can isolate your chest period!! Nevermind a particualar part of your chest!! Delts, traps, arms, and core and even lats play a part in any press or dips, flys etc


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

superb site hat sport doc cheers


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ah24 said:


> Actually, according to Charles Glass ("trainer of champions") you can put more stress on that part using different exercises. The one that he reccomends for that 'upper inner' part of the pecs really does work in my opinion.
> 
> I got the mag with me now so ill type out his reply to a guy asking how to target that area:
> 
> "I think I have just the exercise for you. This is one I had Gunter start doing a few years back when his upper chest needed more thickness, and it worked like a charm. I call it the power press. You'll need either a Smith machine or a power rack, something where you don't have to worry about getting stuck at the bottom. I say that because you probably will get stuck. So first, set an incline bench under one of these and either set the pins or the stoppers in a position where the bar will go no lower than the bottom position of the press. The bar should be a couple of inches above your upper pecs in this start position. With the power press you begin each rep from a dead stop. That's right - you lower the bar and pause for a full 2 seconds before powering it back up. You have no momentum at all to assist you. This forces the maximum amount of fibres in the chest to fire. Start with about half the weight you normally use until you get the hang of the exercise, though you still don't go as heavy with it as with a typical press. You can also do this with a flat press. The upper inner portion of the pecs will grow from the incline presses."


'Actually' the article just says that the upper inner portion will grow, it doesn't say that it will grow exclusively. My point is that you can't isolate that region as the pec works as one and the shape of your chest therefore will be determined genetically as Bulldozer said.

SD


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

SportDr said:


> 'Actually' the article just says that the upper inner portion will grow, it doesn't say that it will grow exclusively. My point is that you can't isolate that region as the pec works as one and the shape of your chest therefore will be determined genetically as Bulldozer said.
> 
> SD


Sportsdoc, dont get arsy like that mate. I dont see any need for being rude?

Also, where did i say that by doing that it willl grow exclusively?

His post was:



helicopter said:


> my chest has got some mass on the out side but minimal on the inner upper part so what do you guys recon is the best exercise to build up my inner upper chest


You said impossible, i gave him an exercise that has worked for me and i believe will help add thickness to his upper inner part of his chest.

Yes genetics play a huge part, but IMO by adding this exercise you can add a lot of thickness, NOT get that part to grow exclusively.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ah24 said:


> Sportsdoc, dont get arsy like that mate. I dont see any need for being rude?
> 
> Also, where did i say that by doing that it willl grow exclusively?
> 
> His post was:


How is returning an answer to your post in the same manner with which you posted rude? If I am rude then you are guilty of the same thing?

For your second statement, the article you posted said it, if you didn't agree then why start the post 'actually' of which I did the same.

SD


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

SportDr said:


> How is returning an answer to your post in the same manner with which you posted rude? If I am rude then you are guilty of the same thing?
> 
> For your second statement, the article you posted said it, if you didn't agree then why start the post 'actually' of which I did the same.
> 
> SD


I dont wanna start nothing with you, i agree with your posts 99% of the time. But, i replied to that post using actually asin i disagree or did you know kind of way - *not *rude at all, i had no reason to be!

Its the way you replied using the " that got me.

Im just going to leave this before it turns into another stupid online argument between 2 people for no reason.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Yes regardless of what we do for chest, we cannot alter the shape that we are genetically set for, but IMO you CAN hit certain parts of the chest head on, when I do dips I know my chest will be sore on the bottom outer area, and not at the top etc, this proves to me that im targetting a certain part, just like flat barbell presses will build and hit the whole chest.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Five-O said:


> Yes regardless of what we do for chest, we cannot alter the shape that we are genetically set for, but IMO you CAN hit certain parts of the chest head on, when I do dips I know my chest will be sore on the bottom outer area, and not at the top etc, this proves to me that im targetting a certain part, just like flat barbell presses will build and hit the whole chest.


Exactly what im trying to say


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

handbags!


----------

